
Apple's Historic Lisa Computer Was Born 35 Years Ago Today – Inverse - rbanffy
https://www.inverse.com/article/40363-apple-macintosh-lisa-computer-steve-jobs
======
DerekL
Watch the commercial and look at how he uses the mouse. He holds it from the
side, with his thumb and middle finger on the near and far sides, instead of
on the left and right sides. Did people commonly use it like that?

~~~
rbanffy
Nobody I know of. Maybe that's how Kevin Costner did it at the time.

Now, more seriously, he's holding the mouse in a way it's easier to see it.
When you use it normally, your hand obstructs the view from most directions
and it'd require a close-up shot to show how it's actually operated. If I were
directing, I'd go for that approach instead, with a cut to a close shot and
back to the wider one, even if it did cost some screen time for the mouse
itself.

